# Reset Button im Spiel Vier gewinnt einrichten



## juwombat (9. Jul 2009)

Hallo, bin Schüler der 12 Klasse und soll für den Informatikkurs ein Spiel (=Vier gewinnt) programmieren. Momentan scheitere ich aber an meinem Resetbutton. Nachdem man ein Spiel gespielt hat soll man auf den Button klicken können, und sich ein neues Spiel öffnen. Klingt eigentlich einfach. Aber selbst nach intentivem Nachdenken und langer Internetrecherche komme ich einfach nicht voran. Als letzte Möglichkeit wende ich mich also ans Forum.

Als Lösungsansätze hab ich mir überlegt:

1. Das Spielfeld einfach "übermalen", also wieder komplett blau machen, um dann wieder gelb und rot drüber machen zu können

2. Das Programm automatisch beenden und neustarten

hier der code. würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

```
/**
 * 
 * 
 *  
 * 12.05.09
 */

import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.awt.Color.*;
import javax.swing.JComponent.*;
import java.lang.Object.*;
import java.lang.Runtime.*;

public class VierGewinnt implements ActionListener
{

    JButton[][] btns;
    JPanel gitter;

    JButton newgame;
    JButton reset;
    JButton beenden;
    
    JLabel playerone;
    JLabel playertwo;
    JLabel timer;
    JLabel yourturn;
    
    int runde = 0;
    
    int ZEILEN = 7;     // zwei KONSTANTEN, die die Anzahl der Zeilen und Spalten vorgeben
    int SPALTEN = 6;
    int zeile=0;
    int spalte=0;


    public VierGewinnt()
    {
        initBtns();
        gui();      
    }
    
    public void initBtns() 
    {
        btns = new JButton[ZEILEN][SPALTEN];
        for (int zeile=0; zeile<ZEILEN; zeile++) 
        {
            for (int spalte=0; spalte<SPALTEN; spalte++) 
            {
                btns[zeile][spalte] = new JButton("");  // inhalt ist ein ^^
               
                
                String cmd = String.valueOf(zeile)+String.valueOf(spalte); 
                // btns[zeile][spalte].setText(cmd);
                btns[zeile][spalte].setActionCommand(cmd);
                btns[zeile][spalte].setBackground(Color.blue);
                gitter.add(btns[zeile][spalte]);
                
                btns[zeile][spalte].addActionListener(this);
            }
        }
    }
    
  
    

    private void gui ()
    {   
        JFrame fenster = new JFrame ("Vier gewinnt!");
        //control
        JPanel control = new JPanel();
        newgame = new JButton ("New game");
        reset = new JButton ("Reset");             
        reset.addActionListener(this);
        beenden = new JButton("Beenden");
        beenden.addActionListener(this);
        
        control.add (newgame);
        control.add (reset);
        control.add (beenden);
        //anzeige
        JPanel anzeige = new JPanel();
        anzeige.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,1)); 
    
        playerone = new JLabel ("Player One"); 
        playertwo = new JLabel ("Player Two");
        timer = new JLabel ("Timer");
        yourturn = new JLabel ("Your turn");
        anzeige.add (timer);
        anzeige.add (playerone);
        anzeige.add (playertwo);
        anzeige.add (yourturn);
    
        //gitter
        gitter = new JPanel();
        gitter.setLayout(new GridLayout(ZEILEN,SPALTEN));  // hier auch die KONSTANTEN benutzen
    
        initBtns(); 

        JPanel gesamt = new JPanel();
        gesamt.setLayout (new BorderLayout());
        gesamt.add (gitter, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        gesamt.add (anzeige, BorderLayout.EAST);
        gesamt.add (control, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
    
        fenster.getContentPane().add(gesamt);
        fenster.pack();
        fenster.setVisible(true);
        fenster.setLocation(200,200);
        fenster.setSize(700,500);
    }
    
    public void reset()
    {
    
    
    }
 

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
    {
       
        
        
        int lauf = SPALTEN;
        String text;        // Inhalt des Buttons
        String neutext;     // neu zu schreibender Inhalt des Buttons
        Color col;          // Farbe für den neuen Button
        
        JButton btn = (JButton)e.getSource(); 
        String cmd = btn.getActionCommand();
        
        if (!cmd.equals("New game") && !cmd.equals("Reset") && !cmd.equals("Beenden"))
        {
            
            int spalte = Integer.parseInt(cmd.substring(1,2)); //  Wir erhalten in der Variable Spalte den Wert der gerade aktuell angeklickten Spalte
        
            text = btns[lauf][spalte].getText();    // text ist der Text des zu überprüfenden Buttons
        
            while ((text.indexOf(" ") != -1) && (lauf > -1))    // Solange kein Leerzeichen im Text und lauf größer Null ist...
            {
                lauf = lauf -1;
                text = btns[lauf][spalte].getText();            
            }
        
            if (runde%2 == 0) 
            {
                col = Color.red;
                neutext = " ";
              
                
            }
            else 
            {
                col = Color.yellow;
                neutext = "  ";
                              
            }
        
            btns[lauf][spalte].setText(neutext);    // Der Button wird mit den neuen Attributen gesetzt.
            btns[lauf][spalte].setBackground(col);
            runde++;
        }
        else if (cmd.equals("New game")) 
        {
            // Aktion für neues Spiel durchführen 
        }
        
        else if (cmd.equals("Reset")) 
        {
         reset();

        }
        
        else if (cmd.equals("Beenden")) 
        {
          System.exit(0);
        }
    }

    public static void main (String[] args) 
    {
        VierGewinnt spiel = new VierGewinnt();
    }
}
```


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Jul 2009)

Dein Code funktioniert doch garnicht? Wenn ich den teste, dann gibts ne NPE. Und zwar in der Zeile, in der du zu deinem JPanel "gitter" etwas hinzufügen willst, aber da ist es noch null, weil du es nicht initialisiert hast.

Außerdem find ich es ein wenig unglücklich, wie das so aussieht. Wenn man 4 in ner Reihe hat, hat man ja nichtmal gewonnen, das Spiel geht einfach weiter. Wieso machst du dir dann schon Gedanken über einen Reset? Ich würde erstmal schauen, dass das Spiel soweit funktioniert. Der Reset ansich ist aber denke ich nicht so schwer, du musst eben nur alle Werte auf ihren Anfangswert zurücksetzen.


----------



## juwombat (9. Jul 2009)

Hi Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Also bei mir funktioniert das Programm. 

Das mit der Gewinnabfrage ist aus folgendem Grund zweitranging. Ich muss das Programm bis Dienstag abgeben, und da ich mich mit meinen Informatikkenntnissen außerstande sehe das Programm insofern noch zu verändern, als dass ich eine Gewinnabfrage hinzufüge, gebe ich mich damit zufrieden wenigstens noch ein paar kleine Features ( Beenden-Button, Reset-Button,....) hinzuzufügen. Klar gibt's dann nicht mehr die volle Punktzahl, aber die hätte ich auch logischerweise nicht verdient. 
Das mit dem Reset-Button wurmt mich allerdings. Will das unbedingt noch hinbekommen. Du hast gemeint ich müsse die Werte zurück setzen. Aber wenn ich nur die Werte zurücksetze ( weiß nebenbei gesagt nicht wie das geht), dann bleiben die bisher gespielten Felder ( die also rot oder gelb sind) doch trotzdem noch rot oder gelb.


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Jul 2009)

Also ich bin ja der Meinung, dass dein Code so, wie er da steht, nicht funktionieren KANN, weil du das JPanel noch initialisieren musst. Dann gehts bei mir auch. Was wäre denn eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "New Game" und "Reset"? Ein neues Spiel bedeutet doch, dass alles "resettet" wird.


----------



## juwombat (10. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ursprünglich hab ich mir noch gedacht, dass man bei playerone und playertwo die gewonnenen Spiele anzeigen könnte. Dann wäre New Game lediglich ein Neues Spiel, das zum aktuellen Spielstand hinzukommt. 
Reset wäre dann, dass der Spielstand komplett gelöscht wird ( weil zum beispiel zwei neue Spieler spielen). Da ich noch nicht einmal die Gewinnabfrage hab, ist das mit dem gewonnenen Spiele zählen natürlich auch nicht mehr relevant, und so mit würde der Button New Game wegfallen.

Gruß


----------



## HannsW (10. Jul 2009)

juwombat hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ursprünglich hab ich mir noch gedacht, dass man bei playerone und playertwo die gewonnenen Spiele anzeigen könnte. Dann wäre New Game lediglich ein Neues Spiel, das zum aktuellen Spielstand hinzukommt.
> Reset wäre dann, dass der Spielstand komplett gelöscht wird ( weil zum beispiel zwei neue Spieler spielen). Da ich noch nicht einmal die Gewinnabfrage hab, ist das mit dem gewonnenen Spiele zählen natürlich auch nicht mehr relevant, und so mit würde der Button New Game wegfallen.
> ...


Dann hast Du doch schon die Lösung!
Worin unterscheiden sich denn New Game und Reset? resp WAS haben sie gemeinsam ?
- Beide bauen doch ein neues Spiel auf !
- Was  macht Reset zusätzlich?

Die Antworten hast DU doch schon implizit gegeben
Hanns


----------



## juwombat (10. Jul 2009)

hi,
ja, wär an sich auch kein Problem, wenn ich den New Game-Button schon hätte. Hätte vielleicht noch dazusagen müssen, dass der New Game Button auch nicht geht. Ich hab bisher nur beide Buttons grafisch erstellt. Wie man diese aber jetzt noch mit der Anweisung verknüpft, dass sie das tun was ich will, weiß ich leider nicht. Und deshalb hab ich mich ja ans Forum gewendet.

Gruß


----------



## HannsW (10. Jul 2009)

juwombat hat gesagt.:


> hi,
> .....Wie man diese aber jetzt noch mit der Anweisung verknüpft, dass sie das tun was ich will, weiß ich leider nicht. Und deshalb hab ich mich ja ans Forum gewendet.
> Gruß



Na, DU hast doch die Auswertung des ActionEvents.
Und bei "NewButton" kann man doch z.B. eine Methode _newButtoPressed()_ aufrufen.
dort musst Du halt alle Variablen auf Anfang setzen ( was man am Besten in einer eigenen Methode  z.b. InitGame() oder so  macht, und alles neu zeichnen ( auch ne eigenen Methode)

Und so kannst DU DIch durhcarbeiten.

```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
    {
       
        
        
        int lauf = SPALTEN;
        String text;        // Inhalt des Buttons
        String neutext;     // neu zu schreibender Inhalt des Buttons
        Color col;          // Farbe für den neuen Button
        
        JButton btn = (JButton)e.getSource(); 
        String cmd = btn.getActionCommand();
/***********
// Warum fragst Du hier "!New Game" und "reset" ab, wenn DU es später als eigenen else Zeig bearbeitest ???
***/        
    
 
            
            int spalte = Integer.parseInt(cmd.substring(1,2)); //  Wir erhalten in der Variable Spalte den Wert der gerade aktuell angeklickten Spalte
        
            text = btns[lauf][spalte].getText();    // text ist der Text des zu überprüfenden Buttons
        
            while ((text.indexOf(" ") != -1) && (lauf > -1))    // Solange kein Leerzeichen im Text und lauf größer Null ist...
            {
                lauf = lauf -1;
                text = btns[lauf][spalte].getText();            
            }
        
            if (runde%2 == 0) 
            {
                col = Color.red;
                neutext = " ";
              
                
            }
            else 
            {
                col = Color.yellow;
                neutext = "  ";
                              
            }
        
            btns[lauf][spalte].setText(neutext);    // Der Button wird mit den neuen Attributen gesetzt.
            btns[lauf][spalte].setBackground(col);
            runde++;
 
        
        // die "ELSE" kannste weglassen, ist aber nicht falsch!

        if (cmd.equals("New game")) 
        {
            // Aktion für neues Spiel durchführen 
            newGame();
        }
        
        if (cmd.equals("Reset")) 
        {
         reset();
         }
        
        if (cmd.equals("Beenden")) 
        {
          System.exit(0);
        }
    }

// Vorschlag
private void newGame(){
   // nur zum Test
   System.out.println( "Starte neues Spiel");
   // bildschirm säubern
   clearScreen();
  // und Werte resetten
   restData();
}
```


----------



## juwombat (13. Jul 2009)

hi, 

hab mich jetzt noch mal ca 3 h dran gesetzt, bin aber immernoch nicht zu dem ergebnis gekommen das ich wollte.

ich bekomme den bildschirm einfach nicht in den ursprungszustand zurück ( sprich dass die felder blau sind).
ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich bei der methode reset(), noch einmal die gui() durchlaufen lass. dann erstellt er mir ein neues fenster, wo ich wie ich es gerne hätte ein neues spiel spielen kann. das problem ist jetzt nur noch, dass das alte fenster noch zu sehen ist. ich hab es probier mit fenster.depose() verschwinden zu lassen. leider reagiert das programm daraufhin nicht. 
vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand einen letzten tipp. entweder zu meiner neuen idee, oder zu der alten.würde mich freuen.

gruß julian


----------

